# Duda amplificador con 4 transistores 2n3055 - ¿ Fapesa 40 W ?



## crash1912 (Ene 10, 2010)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, no tengo demasiada idea de electronica, me han regalado un amplificador bastante antiguo del cual me gustaria saber mas o menos la potencia de salida que tiene aproximadamente y a los ohm que sería estable, adjunto algunas fotos:


----------



## luki_91 (Ene 10, 2010)

A simple vista te podria decir que ese amplificador no creo que sobrepase los 120W RMS sobre 4 Ohms, pero, para estar más seguros fijate de que tension es el transformador, eso lo tiene que decir por ahi arriba, seria de mucha ayuda. Saludos!


----------



## crash1912 (Ene 10, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta luki_91, te paso un par de fotos del transformador, la tension interna creo que es de 54 volts, internamente veo un fusible de 3 amperios, y antes de transformar lleva otro de 1 amperio

el amplificador tiene 4 salidas amplificadas, pero realmente solo hay 2 salidas, las 2 placas creo que están haciendo la funcion de bi-amplificacion, las salidas creo que estan en serie, si no conectas algo en las 2 principales, las otras 2 no funcionan, con lo cual supongo que si pongo 4 altavoces de 8 ohm, trabajaría a 16ohm cada canal, corrigeme si me equivoco, no se si poniendolas en paralelo sacaria mas potencia haciendo que trabaje a 4 ohm, pero no se si seria estable, por eso me gustaria saber que potencia por canal puede sacar siendo estable y a cuantos ohm cada potencia.

perdon por el tocho




agradezco respuestas!!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 15, 2010)

crash1912 dijo:


> hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, no tengo demasiada idea de electronica, me han regalado un amplificador bastante antiguo del cual me gustaria saber mas o menos la potencia de salida que tiene aproximadamente y a los ohm que sería estable, adjunto algunas fotos:




Un cordial saludo. Este amplificador  AB, diseñado por los años 60, te ofrece  20 o 25 Wrms a lo sumo por canal. Tiene pinta de ser un kit electrónico de la época, pero no mucho mas.

Solo tienes que ver la fuente de alimentación, el transformador, y el diseño con condensador de desacoplo a la salida.

Saludos.


----------



## crash1912 (Ene 15, 2010)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> Un cordial saludo. Este amplificador  AB, diseñado por los años 60, te ofrece  20 o 25 Wrms a lo sumo por canal. Tiene pinta de ser un kit electrónico de la época, pero no mucho mas.
> 
> Solo tienes que ver la fuente de alimentación, el transformador, y el diseño con condensador de desacoplo a la salida.
> 
> Saludos.



2 opciones sobre tu respuesta:

1- te has marcado un fail como un campo de futbol de grande
2- 25Wrms muy potentes porque no veas como tiembla el suelo, al lado de mi equipo de siempre un JVC de 80Wrms 200 musicales que me costó un dineral, este que dices tu de 25 watts rms se lo come a la mitad de potencia... y el JVC no suena bajo precisamente...


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola. Muy bueno ese equipo! Cuidalo si es que anda. Puedes subir fotos del frente y de atras? O indicarla marca y modelo?
Puede que tenga el esquematico y nada mejor para saber la potencia.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 15, 2010)

obviamente esos otros equipos comerciales suenan mucho mas bajo porque sonde menor potencia aun...

nuestro amigo quiere decirte que es una etapa de unos 30 watts reales de potencia musical...y no rms, o pmpo.

P/D: 30 watts reales es muy buena potencia...


----------



## crash1912 (Ene 15, 2010)

j*****r pues los fabricantes ya podrian dar esos datos, yo entonces no se cuantos watts musicales llevaré en el equipo de mi coche... debe de ser patético, porsupuesto suena mas que el equipo este, pero no 4 o 5 veces mas como promete cada altavoz que llevo bien alimentado que vienen marcando algunos 100w rms y otros 125.... son todos beyma eso si, que a la hora de la verdad son los mas realistas creo yo

Claro Juan José, aquí llevas un par de fotos, no tiene marca, el dueño me comentó que esto lo montó el mismo, que se vendian por partes y tenias que montarlo tú mismo, lo iba a tirar cuando lo pillé jeje, gracias a dios, porque creo yo tambien que es una pieza maravillosa, y suena muy bien y fuerte, la verdad es que ha despertado en mí un interes especial por estos equipos los cuales nunca antes me habían llamado la atención.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 16, 2010)

Bueno, entonces se me ocurre que midas con un tester la tensión de la fuente entre + y -. 
Por ejemplo suponemos que te da 60 voltios. Como es una etapa acoplada en ca (asi se denominan los amplificadores que tiene un filtro a la salida de audio) entonces la tensión maxima (sion considerar pèrdidas) seria de 30 vpp.
Luego haces una pequeña cuenta ya que P es v al cuadrado sobre R y listo.
Donde V es la tensión rms que son los 30 dividido 1.4142

para una carga de 8 ohms te dara unos 56 watts aprox, 
para 4 ohms te darás 112 watts aprox. 

*Todo esto es muy teorico y porque tu quieres saber mas o menos de cuanto es, si quieres verdaderamente saber la potencia efectiva a plena carga sin distorsión necesitas instrumental como una carga fantasma (resistencias) de 8 y 4 ohms, un generador de funciones y un osciloscopio.*

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose

PD: La verdad que para ser un equipo armado esta muy prolijo, muy bien distribuido y las serigrafias son muy buenas. No entiendo muy bien lo de conectas algo en las cuatro salida sino no anda?


----------



## blasidalen (Feb 20, 2010)

Pasó por mis  manos uno  con el gabinete igual,incluso el mezclador que incorpora,el circuito interior es un poco distinto,pero mui similar a otros que también tube.Respecto a la potencia van desde los 25 hasta los 40w rms,siempre a 8 ohm. no se deben poner a menos.para saberlo esactamente mide la tensión de alimentación.

A juzgar por el tamaño de los disipadores me atrevo a asegurar que se trata de la versión de 40w rms.
Como te comentan los compañeros,por aquellos años se montaban estos amplis a modo de "quit",con esquemas mui similares todos y distintas potencias en función de la tensión de alimentación,disipadores y poco más.No te decepciones con tu ampli,para casa es bastante potencia,y si así te lo parecía antes de nuestros comentarios,no le des más vueltas.Un saludo.

Nota:40 por canal,80w en total.


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 21, 2010)

Ese amplificador es de un SALES-KIT.
Tiene una potencia teorica de 40W por canal , funciona con 80 Voltios y 23 Voltios , filtrados con un condensador de 2.000 uF .
Los altavoces son de 8 Ohmios , claro , con mas de 40W .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 23, 2010)

cuando no sepan cuanta potencia tiene un equipo...simplemente utilicen el tan conocido por todos nosotros Multimetro (tester)

es un aparatito analogico o digital que mide tensiones, corrientes, resistencia, etc, etc.

primero conectan el equipo y lo hacen funcionar a maxima potencia y miden la tension entre los terminales del parlante...

despues de esto, desconectan todo el equipo colocan el tester en serie y lo ponene en amperaje 20A max 15 segundos...y  miden corriente que circuila por el parlante..

si la tensiónes de unos 20Volts (ejemplo) y la corriente de 4A a 5A, la potencia debe ser de entre 80W y 100W...(ejemplo)

saludos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 8, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> cuando no sepan cuanta potencia tiene un equipo...simplemente utilicen el tan conocido por todos nosotros Multimetro (tester)
> 
> es un aparatito analogico o digital que mide tensiones, corrientes, resistencia, etc, etc.
> 
> ...





¿Entonces eso que dices DJ DRACO se puede hacer para medir la potencia real de un amplificador? Yo siempre lo he querido probar así pero pensaba que no daría un resultado real.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2010)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> ¿Entonces eso que dices DJ DRACO se puede hacer para medir la potencia real de un amplificador? Yo siempre lo he querido probar así pero pensaba que no daría un resultado real.


Nop, *NO* es ese el método indicado. Esto solo te da una muy, muy remota idea de la potencia y con un margen de error gigante.

*Mas información:*


----------



## Ionizador (Jun 3, 2010)

crash1912 dijo:


> 2 opciones sobre tu respuesta:
> 
> 1- te has marcado un fail como un campo de futbol de grande
> 2- 25Wrms muy potentes porque no veas como tiembla el suelo, al lado de mi equipo de siempre un JVC de 80Wrms 200 musicales que me costó un dineral, este que dices tu de 25 watts rms se lo come a la mitad de potencia... y el JVC no suena bajo precisamente...



crash1912, no habia necesidad de responder asi a tecnicdeso, y si andas con la movida del fail, anda a taringa a preguntar no aca.


----------



## yopo1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Queria saver que transistor es el que esta marcado en rojo


----------



## HADES (Jun 8, 2010)

ese parecia el clasico transistor de potencia 2n3055 o su equivalente ECG-NTE: 130


----------



## Nimer (Jun 8, 2010)

Puede ser un BD139/140.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2010)

Si , el marcado en rojo podría ser el par BD139 BD140 los usaba Fapesa (Phillips)

El impreso en rojo no se lee, parecería un 2955 ?


----------



## ranaway (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola chicos, yo tuve uno con las mismas placas y los mismos transistores que era de 40W por canal.
Lo use para hacer una fiesta de carnaval completa (3 findes seguidos) y se la bancaba como un duque... Claro que el salon era batante pequeño.

Todavia tengo una de las placas y los transistores por ahi en el disipador.

Saludos!


----------



## Marianito (Oct 30, 2010)

Sólo si medís con tu simple tester un tono senoidal puro a la frecuencia a la cual especifica el fabricante del mismo.
Si tenés un téster un poco mejor, lo colocás en verdadero valor eficaz (RMS) y ahí te puedo creer un poquito recién.
Nada mejor que mirar con el osciloscopio a la salida, con un tono senoidal en la entrada luego sacás ((Vpico/1,41)^2)/R donde R es la impedancia de tu parlante y listo! Tu potencia real, en RMS y nada de esas idioteces de PMPO o como se llame.

Saludos


Marianito





DJ DRACO dijo:


> cuando no sepan cuanta potencia tiene un equipo...simplemente utilicen el tan conocido por todos nosotros Multimetro (tester)
> 
> es un aparatito analogico o digital que mide tensiones, corrientes, resistencia, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## malesi (Nov 13, 2010)

Es este







Saludos


----------



## informaty (Abr 15, 2012)

hola crash me gustaria qe subas unas fotos del amplificador ese qe te regalaron pero mas qe nada de la coneccion de los parlantes ocea un seguimiento desde la plaqeta hacia la ficha en donde conectas los parlantes desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 16, 2012)

Casi no tengo dudas de que corresponde a éste circuito:
http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/132/fapesaa.png
Se solían cambiar los BD183 por los 2N3055.
En el manual de semiconductores Fapesa, hoja 295 está el circuito.
La potencia (si es que realmente es el mismo) es tal como dijo Malesi: 40 Watts con 60 volts de alimentación y 8 ohms en la salida. De los 3 presets que tiene, uno se encarga de la corriente de reposo, y los otros dos limitan la corriente  que circula por la salida a 4.2A


----------

